
Ask HN:Suggestions for accepting payment in India - nautical
I am a full time dev , with a side project . My side project is complete and I would like to put it online and collect payment . Are there any good recommendations for payment gateway ? Most of them require to register a company . I would like to have custom branding if possible and transaction fees is not an issue as long as services are good .
======
nowprovision
Without a company a "true" merchant account for mainstream credit/debit card
processing is impossible, even with a company banks are picky about
underwriting the risk (due to chargebacks the bank is essentially on the line
for 6 months after they've paid you).

I would suggest looking at the middle men such as 2checkout.com, paypal,
braintree, worldpay.

